# More Canon Store Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12659"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12659">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon stores to be announced next week

</strong>We’ve received some more information about the upcoming Canon stores. The announcement should come on Tuesday, January 15, 2013.</p>
<p>We’re told that the stores will be called “Canon Imaging Square” in the Asian market.</p>
<p>More than the Calgary, Canada store coming next week? We’re hearing a store will appear in Sao Paulo, Brazil as well as Sydney, Australia. We haven’t heard of any stores in Europe or the United States as of yet.</p>
<p><strong>New camera & lens?

</strong>We do not have a [CR3] confirmation for more than the stores being announced on Tuesday.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 14, 2013)

can we have one in london please? it is much needed!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> We do not have a [CR3] confirmation for more than the stores being announced on Tuesday.



Well, that's ok. I'm sure a Canon Store will take great pictures. :


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 14, 2013)

So I must make a pilgrimage to Sao Poalo to get my 7D Mk II...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm starting a rumor that there's one of these stores coming to NYC, and Los Angeles. Let's throw in San Francisco, but that's for 2014.


----------



## AJ (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I feel bad for thecamerastore and Saneal


----------



## gravy (Jan 14, 2013)

it looks to be fashioned after apple stores or other boutique type outlets. I hope they don't sell only at MSRP but they probably will, if indeed this is nothing more than just for publicity and status symbol. Apple keeps prices at full MSRP because they are unique and own large market share, at least for iphone/ipad.
canon cannot claim to be in a class by itself as it has many competitors offering similar products /similar specifications. it will be nice place to browse but we'll have to wait to see how many stores open and what prices they sell at to see if it is a legitimate retail option. I'm sure they will get many customers either way, but not sure what this means for regular active photographers on reasonable budgets.


----------



## mdrewpix (Jan 14, 2013)

Just came from a tour of the Canon store in Calgary. There's no retail sales area as such but you can order online from a desk terminal. It's a nice bright space with lots of nifty little dioramas where you can play hands-on with all the Canon stuff. In all, a cool place to spend a half-hour poking around. Less Apple store than interactive display, though. Not that exciting for pros, maybe, but the great unwashed will have a bit of fun.


----------



## iso79 (Jan 14, 2013)

What would be awesome would be to have service centers at each of these stores.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 14, 2013)

iso79 said:


> What would be awesome would be to have service centers at each of these stores.



This.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 14, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> > What would be awesome would be to have service centers at each of these stores.
> ...



I'd bet they'd accept servicing requests, maybe do minor work (basic adjustments, replace a focusing screen, etc), but send anything more off to the nearest normal servicing center.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

I wonder if they will have any 1200mm F5.6 lenses to play with


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Jan 15, 2013)

in China and the Philippines and surely other Asian countries - Canon and Nikon have actual stores.

you can also do warranty and service.

So hopee here in the states and hopefully in chicago, canon will have a store with warranty and service, i hope


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jan 15, 2013)

mdrewpix said:


> Just came from a tour of the Canon store in Calgary. There's no retail sales area as such but you can order online from a desk terminal. It's a nice bright space with lots of nifty little dioramas where you can play hands-on with all the Canon stuff. In all, a cool place to spend a half-hour poking around. Less Apple store than interactive display, though. Not that exciting for pros, maybe, but the great unwashed will have a bit of fun.



Where in the city is it? I could see making the trip sometime.

Jim


----------



## hmmm (Jan 15, 2013)

NEWS item on Calgary store

*Canon Canada Opens 'Image Square,' the Canon Experience Centre in Calgary, Alberta*

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/1098851/canon-canada-opens-image-square-the-canon-experience-centre-in-calgary-alberta


----------



## facedodge (Jan 15, 2013)

Well?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 15, 2013)

A place where canon can say 

"This is why we charge alot of money, because XXXX doesn't have a store."


----------



## IWLP (Jan 15, 2013)

I just want them to open one in Hong Kong so next time I'm there I can hopefully buy a "Canon: Delighting You Always" shirt.

Big goals, ya know?


----------



## emptynest (Jan 15, 2013)

So I guess the store is opening up today at noon for the general public... I don't have my trusty camera with me but I guess I could take something with the old trusty iPhone if I can get away from work.


----------



## RicoLance21 (Jan 15, 2013)

I posted a few pics of the Calgary store in here:

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=5973397#post5973397

Click to show pictures when you are in the page.


----------



## emptynest (Jan 15, 2013)

Very friendly reps. You cant purchase any equipment there, however they will send you in the right direction of where to purchase your photo gear. They will have a full print shop and they haven't decided if they will do any repairs at the store. They also didn't have the 5DM2 or the 1DX to try out, but they said they would get a manager to get them out of storage and they are expensive, that and the C300. Overall very cool experience as you can try any lens with any camera. They will have seminars for any type of photography which would be beneficial.

Anyway, here are some photos... from iPhone (so they suck)


----------



## emptynest (Jan 15, 2013)

a few more


----------



## emptynest (Jan 15, 2013)

last one


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jan 15, 2013)

Are the lenses on that platform display removable? Can you mount them to a camera or are they locked down to the display?


----------



## Peter Hill (Jan 15, 2013)

Why do you guys keep calling it a store? You can't buy anything from it, and that's why Canon don't call it a store. It seems also to be very hard to "experience" a 1D-X or a 5D3 in one of them. Oh sorry, they're only for CPS guys, they're too expensive for eager beaver amateurs to get their mitts on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2013)

Peter Hill said:


> Why do you guys keep calling it a store? You can't buy anything from it, and that's why Canon don't call it a store. It seems also to be very hard to "experience" a 1D-X or a 5D3 in one of them. Oh sorry, they're only for CPS guys, they're too expensive for eager beaver amateurs to get their mitts on.



I'd call it a store, because "Experience" sounds pompous and silly.


----------



## emptynest (Jan 16, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> Are the lenses on that platform display removable? Can you mount them to a camera or are they locked down to the display?



Hi Daniel, the lenses are not removable, however, I was told you can bring your own gear (lens or camera) and they will let you try any of their products (I guess they have extra lenses and camera bodies locked up in the back storage).


----------



## mingyuansung (Jan 16, 2013)

It is a demo show room. It's great enough since I can try before I buy. Wish they can open more like Apple does. I do not live in a major city. So I might never have one in town. http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/sad.gif


----------

